# factory alarm



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I just got a prestige alarm with keyless entry and remote start you have to unlock the doors then start it then lock them again or else the horn starts blaring from the factory alarm does anyone know how to disable the factory alarm thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm not too sure how to do it, but u can always remove the relay/fuse


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

yeah Iwas thinking if worse came to worse I would remove the fuse but there should be a way to do it


----------

